# Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...



## Pizzatoni (11. April 2010)

*Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...*

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Touchscreen Handy für ungefähr 150Euro. Keinen Vertrag bitte  . 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! ^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## 8800 GT (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für ca. 150Euro...*

So einen billigen Touchscreenschrott(sorry) würde ich nicht empfehlen zu kaufen. Handys in dieser Preisklasse mit Touchscreen machen keinen Spaß. Hol dir lieber ein Hochwertiges Handy ohne Touch als ein minderwertiges mit


----------



## Pizzatoni (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für ca. 150Euro...*

hm...wie viel muss ich denn für ein gutes Touchscreen Handy zahlen?


----------



## .Mac (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für ca. 150Euro...*

200-250 € wäre die Mittelklasse, für 350 € kann man von HTC schon ganz gute Touchscreen handys bekommen, darüber ist meist die Oberklasse angesetzt.


----------



## Pizzatoni (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für ca. 150Euro...*

Ok...dann suche ich jetzt eben ein 200-250Euro teures touchscreen Handy ^^ . 
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## MaN!aC (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für ca. 150Euro...*

Das günstigste Windows Mobile Smatphone mit Touchscreen wäre wohl das LG GM750. Ist von der Ausstattung auch net gerade schlecht.
LG Electronics GM750 mit Branding Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber wenn du ernsthaft ein gutes Gerät willst, solltest du um die 200-250€ einplanen.


----------



## 8800 GT (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...*

DAs Problem bei billigen Touch Dingern ist, dass die CPU oft zu langsam für ein wirklich flüssiges Bedienen ist. ich hatte vor nem halben Jahr auch 300€ zur Verfügung und habe mich bewusst gegen ein Touchscreen und für das Sony Ericsson W995 entschieden. Wenn ein Touchscreen in dieser Preisklasse, dann das Samsung S8000Jet oder das 5800 XPress musik


----------



## Iceananas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...*



8800 GT schrieb:


> Wenn ein Touchscreen in dieser Preisklasse, dann das Samsung S8000Jet oder das 5800 XPress musik



Das S8000 und 5800XM sind gute Handys in der Preiskategorie. Ein wenig über dem Budget liegt der Preis für den Nachfolger den 5800, das Nokia X6 Nokia X6 dark black 16GB bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online . Das Handling ist aufgrund des kapazitiven Displays weit besser als beim 5800.


----------



## neo3 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...*

Da schließe ich mich mal eben an, wenn es ok ist... : Das X6 hat ja laut Connect (darf man überhaupt was von denen hier posten? ) einen ARM11-Prozessor mit 434 Mhz... Taugt der was? Oder ist das ganze Handy dadurch etwas lahm? 
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie es um das OS von Nokia steht... kann man das getrost verwenden, wenn man nicht auf eine Unmenge an "Appz" steht? 

Ich denke das einzig sinnvolle, was ich nachrüsten würde wäre ein PDF-Reader... aber das wird es wohl geben, oder?
(Sorry, falls das OT ist... falls ihr Links für mich habt, würde ich mich da auch drüber freuen!)


----------



## Pizzatoni (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...*

Hi,
beim S8000 soll die Kamera aber nicht so toll sein...ich glaube ich nehm dann das  5800XM oder hat noch jemand anderes einen Vorschlag?

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Iceananas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...*



neo3 schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich mal eben an, wenn es ok ist... : Das X6 hat ja laut Connect (darf man überhaupt was von denen hier posten? ) einen ARM11-Prozessor mit 434 Mhz... Taugt der was? Oder ist das ganze Handy dadurch etwas lahm?
> Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie es um das OS von Nokia steht... kann man das getrost verwenden, wenn man nicht auf eine Unmenge an "Appz" steht?
> 
> Ich denke das einzig sinnvolle, was ich nachrüsten würde wäre ein PDF-Reader... aber das wird es wohl geben, oder?
> (Sorry, falls das OT ist... falls ihr Links für mich habt, würde ich mich da auch drüber freuen!)



Das X6 ist ein Multimediahandy, für Mp3, ein Filmchen usw. reicht der Prozessor vollkommen. Außerdem ist das Betriebssystem Symbian nicht so ressourcenfressend wie Windows Mobile.

Einen PDF-Reader gibts es im Ovi-Store, da bin ich mir fast sicher dass ich das iwo mal gesehen hab


----------



## Pizzatoni (12. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...*

Also ich schau mir jetzt mal am Donnerstag das Nokia 5800mx an, das hat nämlich ein Freund von mir gekauft ^^

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## neo3 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...*

Wie ist denn der Unterschied vom 5800 XM zum X6? Der Preisunterschied beträgt ja gerade einmal ~50 € von der 16GB - Version des X6 zum 5800XM... dafür ist das X6 aber neuer und - zumindest in meinen Augen und den Bildern im Internet nach zu urteilen - ein ganzes Stück schicker 

Allerdings habe ich auch gelesen, dass das X6 teilweise etwas schlecht verarbeitet sein soll und einem Vergleich mit einem nochmals etwas (aber auch nicht mehr so entscheidend viel) teureren HTC nicht standhält... was ist diesbezüglich eure Erfahrung?


----------



## Pizzatoni (14. April 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen Handy für 200-250 Euro...*

Gibts vll. auch ein besseres Touchscreen Handy ohne Windows Mobile für genauso viel Geld?

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------

